# Cages available in Australia



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

I'm currently weighing up Cages available in Australia to buy because most store bought rat cages are bought from china and then the price doubled people could buy half the size they could buy to suit their budget as opposed to buying online and getting the most space per $. 

So here it is 
For SALE online to AUSTRALIA:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

ebayBest of the best is Ferret Kingdom on ebay by the seller Puppy Power. Double Will fit 12 rats and Junior will fit 6.
PRE-SALEFERRET KINGDOM CAGE FOR RATS & FERRETS 1.25cm BAR SPACING RRP$750http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRE-SALE...309825?hash=item2f02047681:g:lqoAAOSw-W5Uvdb~ 93.5x 63.5 x 121cm$299 plus delivery FERRET& RAT KINGDOM JUNIOR CAGE, RAT, FERRET CAGE 1.25cm BAR SPACINGRRP $550http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FERRET-R...421843?hash=item2ef83fbb13:g:O4QAAOSwa39UvevI 

There are many listings for these 120cm cat/ferret cages: 
'120cm 3 Levels Bird Parrot Cage Aviary Ferret Cat Budgie Hamster Housew/Castor' Dimension:80 x 55 x 120 cm, Bar spacing 2.6cm 


CRAZYSALES.com.au
Has afterpay option for getting the cage first and paying it off over 4 installments
4level cat cage 2.5bars. 130Hx95 L x 59 w $149.95 +31.6delivery = $181.55, 12RATS
Heavyduty 3 Level cat cage 130Hx95 L x 59 w 99 +$41.74delivery = 140.74, 12 rats Birdcage one door $160 (I already added delivery). 120cm(H)x 84cm(L) x 57cm(W) 10 RATS 
birdcage 2 door $160 (I already added delivery), 76x46x97cmapprox5 rats




GTMALL
The best price for cages for 2 rats and pet stores sell these for $80. Gumtree sellers will resell for $70-50. So Buying for $30 plus delivery is GREAT. 
*Its called 
'3 Tier Pet Cage for Cat Ferret Guinea Pig Hamster Rat Sugar Glider Chinchilla'*
The best budget cage available in Australia for up to 11 rats is GT Mall's: 
'FlylineFour Story Rabbit Ferret Guinea Pig Cage Bunny Palace 100' $89.00+delivery, Bar space: 1.2cm. Dimensions: 100cm(W)x 53cm(D) x 119cm(H)
GT Mall also has some Really big cat/ferret cages 
3level 145cm Ferret Cat/Bird/Guinea Pig Cage2cm bar space 
$129 + delivery, Dimensions-145X95X60cm, 14RATS 
3Level Pet Cage for Cat Ferret Guinea Pig Bird Playpen
Size:L93xW61xH109. $99+delivery,9 rats

Sorry the information is cut and paste so the font refused to be uniform. But these are some excellent options to consider


----------

